
The Financial Consequences of Winning the Lottery - computator
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1324845
======
computator
The academic study correlates lottery wins with bankruptcies in the state of
Florida. The gist is that you're as likely to declare bankruptcy whether
you've won $1000 or $100,000. A larger prize postpones bankruptcy awhile but
doesn't reduce the probability.

